# grinding around fuel tank area should i remove tank ?



## fiesta62 (Jan 12, 2011)

hi, i have some light surface rust around the rear end , i plan on using a wire brush wheel on a drill to clean up the areas before i treat and paint up the spots, but i am thinking there could be some sparks from the grinding, should i remove fuel tank?......and if i should remove tank any tips i need to know before i start to remove it ?....thanks


----------



## Tambo (Aug 15, 2011)

Should be OK if you can't smell petrol fumes. Its the vapour that causes the explosion.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

If you cant smell gas and as long as you are not grinding ON the tank no problem. If you need to drop the tank drain it first- siphon the gas into a gascan- it will make it so much easier to handle


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Use a bronze or brass wire brush and you can't get any sparks that way. They sell them the same places they sell the steel ones.... You can also use a fiber brush.


----------



## fiesta62 (Jan 12, 2011)

geeteeohguy said:


> Use a bronze or brass wire brush and you can't get any sparks that way. They sell them the same places they sell the steel ones.... You can also use a fiber brush.


hi gee, ok brass dont spark i didnt know that, but after thinking about it i may as well remove tank and get better access to the areas, i will be able to clean up all the areas above tank too so may as well take tank out, not sure how difficult that is but i assume shouldnt be too hard, thanks


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

VERY True bronze and brass don't spark! They will generate heat by friction.....but not enoug to blow you or your GTO up!!


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

fiesta62 said:


> hi gee, ok brass dont spark i didnt know that, but after thinking about it i may as well remove tank and get better access to the areas, i will be able to clean up all the areas above tank too so may as well take tank out, not sure how difficult that is but i assume shouldnt be too hard, thanks


It's not hard, just bulky/awkward. As been mentioned, get as much gas out of it as you can to get rid of some weight. If you don't have an extra pair of hands, you may want to use a floor jack and a 2x6 or similar to help steady the tank when taking the nuts off for the tank straps. Lower it a little to disconnect sending unit wire, ground and fuel line.


----------



## fiesta62 (Jan 12, 2011)

68greengoat said:


> It's not hard, just bulky/awkward. As been mentioned, get as much gas out of it as you can to get rid of some weight. If you don't have an extra pair of hands, you may want to use a floor jack and a 2x6 or similar to help steady the tank when taking the nuts off for the tank straps. Lower it a little to disconnect sending unit wire, ground and fuel line.


ok great, thanks everyone the tank is coming out....


----------

